
Show HN: A technical standards search engine (IEC, ISO, etc.) - a3camero
https://www.global-regulation.com/standards-search.php
======
deepsun
Very not free.

~~~
a3camero
Disclaimer: I'm one of the co-founders of global-regulation.com.

The search is free but almost all of the technical standards aren't free. The
reason for that is that the SDOs (organizations that make the standards)
license them out and don't provide them for free. There's no way around that,
except perhaps for people like you to use only free standards (although some
are written into laws so there's no choice in the matter).

If you're someone who buys IEC standards then you'll notice that the prices of
those are the lowest available because those are sold directly under a
reseller agreement and we have some influence over the price.

